# Shipping help



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

my wife and I are looking at a doe in California and we live in Kentucky. Before we decide to make a family trip we where wondering if anyone knew of a transporter?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't. Does the seller know anyone?


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Unfortunately I don't. Does the seller know anyone?


No


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Jessica84 Have you ever heard of anyone?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t have any contact info but if you have Facebook there’s three names you can look up that haul
Ladonna foster
Bob mays
Denise fugate
I have NOT used any of them though I simply befriended them on FB in case I ever need something hauled. There’s also a page I think it’s called goat transport you can join. And if it’s a doeling you can also look into shipping by air.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Somehow I knew you would at least be able to give a direction to look.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, Denise Fugate lives here in CA & makes at least one cross country run a year. She's on facebook & may be your gal. She's very honest but does tend to run a bit late... I like her very much.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Laurel Sherrie, a member here, has experience with shipping & receiving goats cross country.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Let us know how it goes. I'm having my first goat shipped cross country within the next couple weeks too. Not as far as yours; from Ohio to North Dakota .... pretty nervous about it though still.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Somehow I knew you would at least be able to give a direction to look.


Lol so far I've been lucky and just used people who were passing threw the area that I was buying from. Well then I had my parents drive a few hours of the way for me


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Somehow I knew you would at least be able to give a direction to look.


Thanks you


----------



## kindredspirit (Oct 25, 2017)

How did the transporting go?


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

kindredspirit said:


> How did the transporting go?


we backed off because could not figure it out and the seller had a local buyer interested too. But we found a new buck and two bucklings with in a distance that we could go and get them ourselves in a weekend.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

kindredspirit said:


> How did the transporting go?


Mine went very well I thought. It took a few days, because he ran into some weather but otherwise my goat was fine and has been doing very well for someone who got weaned and shipped all at once.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad you worked it out. I have not actually used him yet but Bob Mays has been awesome to communicate with me and help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also used Bob Mays.
Did a good job.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is $1.00 per mile the going rate?

I am on the hunt for my new buck and am coming to terms with the fact that I may have to use a shipper as many genetics are repeated over and over in New England.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently had mine flown in from CA to OH. Total time was 12 hours - leaving their farm, getting to mine. It was less time, cheaper than transport, they flew in on Delta - people there were fabulous! Kids were eating 2 hours after I put them in their new pen. Total fee was $468 - for two kids weighing about 40# each.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

When I had my buck ground shipped from OH to ND this spring, it was $300.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've flow a buckling from Raleigh NC to Madison WI.
It was around $300


----------

